# The Trans-Siberian Orchestra famous for the presentation of traditional Christmas so



## sara110

Winter season is about to begin and Christmas day is approaching near and so high is the excitement of Americans to celebrate the cold weather along with Christmas holidays in full swing. The Trans-Siberian Orchestra famous for the presentation of traditional Christmas songs is again ready to put the stage on fire. TSO yearly plans it winter tours in which different touring groups perform Christmas and other different story songs. These groups are generally divided into two sets TSO East and TSO West and band is expected to use the same format for winter 2010 tour. 
The TSO is expected to perform songs from the previous albums such as from their 2000 album Beethoven's Last Night and 2009 album Night Castle as they followed the same format during their 2010 spring tour. Though TSO announced a new album on July 2010 but no further updates have been released. 
The Trans-Siberian Orchestra is touring in support of it last year non-Christmas album Night Castle, it is a two CD disk set that has songs from hard rock to opera and chorale adaptations. The Trans-Siberian Orchestra touring dates have been released and ticketing has also started. The band will put their famous pyrotechnics, lasers, and lights synchronized into action and its first show will be live from Omaha on November 3rd, 2010 at Mid-America Center and will perform its last two concerts on December 30th 2010 in Detroit and St. Louis. Most cities have two concerts in a day and two different groups may perform one at each show. The band will perform Classical, Progressive and Rock songs.
TSO has a huge collection of lead vocalists, famous guitarists, narrators, backing singers and strings and that made the TSO a top level Orchestra and its 2008 USA tour was the second most popular live act in the country. The TSO has issued its 2011 international dates as well and band will perform it first next year's international live act on Mar. 16th in Zürich, Switzerland at Hallenstadion. The sale of their international tour has already been started.
The USA tour of the Trans-Siberian Orchestra brings a lot of happiness and hopes for the cities the band performs in as 1$ from the sale of their each ticket goes to the local charity of that city. TSO websites offers presale ticket access to its registered members who will be able to buy 8 Trans-Siberian Orchestra tickets per show in US & Canada. TSO is ready to take the stage for the music lovers to make them listen their seasonal favorites live,


----------

